# Scottish Rite Research Society's Heredom #18



## My Freemasonry (Jun 5, 2011)

The 2010 edition of the Scottish Rite Research Society's collected papers, _Heredom_ (Vol. 18), arrived today.

Papers include:

â€¢ _The Degree of the Noachite or Prussian Knight_ by Arturo de Hoyos and S. Brent Morris

â€¢ _Joseph Cerneau, His Masonic Bodies, and His Grand Consistory's Minute Book â€” Part 1_ by Alain Bernheim

â€¢ _Royal Arch of Solomon and the Influence of Wonder in the Rite_ by Mark C. Phillips

â€¢ _Jacobite vs, Hanoverian Claims for Masonic Antiquity and Authenticity _by Marsha Keith Schuchard

â€¢ _Theological Conundrums from the "Burned Over District" as the Key to Mormonism for Freemasonry_ by Peter Paul Fuchs

â€¢ _The Masonic Roots of the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn_ by Mark E. Koltko-Rivera

â€¢ _The Symbolic Camp of the 32Â°: Mysteries of Sacred Geometry & Masonic Astronomy_ by Ion Lazar​
Yearly dues are $52, and includes 4 issues of the _Plumbline_ newsletter, the annual issue of Heredom, and a bonus book, along with a 10% discount on Research Society books and Research Society items.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 5, 2011)

Freemason Connect said:


> â€¢ Jacobite vs, Hanoverian Claims for Masonic Antiquity and Authenticity by Marsha Keith Schuchard



I found this article most interesting.  I've heard much talk of Ms. Schuchard's work and now know personally why everyone is so excited.  

Read this article!  Again, as members of the inter-circle of this research body have expressed in various ways over the years:  You're going to get the truth about masonry which can and will occasionally ruffle your own feathers. 

We should always be masonic enough to receive and discertain more light.


----------

